# dont know the rules,wanted to pass along..nekkids in Ga



## punkinbritches12 (May 26, 2007)

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pet/512628615.html


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll put this in the proper format as this is my home state:

Country: United States of America
State/Region: Georgia
City/Town: Dalton
Number of rats: 16 female, 19 males as of the posting
Gender: B
Age(s): Most are 5-6 wks, 2 are 
Name(s): None
Colours: All colors, including hairless
Neutered: No

Reason for rehoming: These were apparently "rescued" from a pet store, and it turns out they were pregnant, so now the rescuers have more than they can handle.

Temperament: Seem to be good. Handled since birth.
Medical problems: None mentioned
Will the group be split: Into pairs of two.
Transport available: Negotiable
URL of Pictures: http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pet/512628615.html

Preferred donation: $8 for a single rat, $15 for a pair, and four set ups are available that come with the following - a pair of same sex rats, a 10 gallon aquarium (Note from CJ: This is far too small for a rat), lid, water bottle, food dish, and an unknown amount of bedding for $25.

I personally cannot help out here. Taking on more rats would be a terrible idea for me. I don't think there are many other Georgia members, but I think Dalton is also close to Tennessee and maybe the Carolinas.


----------



## punkinbritches12 (May 26, 2007)

thanx for making the post better...i figured it would be deleted (most rat places i read dont allow craigslist ads that arent your own)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

we allow them fine, just so long as the proper format is used. for future reference the format for posting is outlined in the sticky at the top of this section titled "format for posting--please read". 

i can not help with the rats but i hope someone here will be able to. i know this is not your post but please try to keep us updated as best you can.


----------



## punkinbritches12 (May 26, 2007)

I have been tlaking to the person that posted this adl, and they are still looking for a lot of homes,....so far they said "i have rehomed 2 baby girls and I decided to keep one of the adult females because she was just so sweet and feisty and I like rats that love to play. We still have 12 female babies, the 1 female adult, and all 19 of the baby boys. I just don't understand why people don't like the boys...they are all beyond sweet. 
But I will keep trying, all these sweet babies deserve homes they can be safe and happy in. "
so pass it along to anyone in the area..and lets get these babies some homes!!!
thanx for helping and your concern...


----------

